# Aquascaping on the national press



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2018)

Featuring UKAPS and our very own @George Farmer 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardenin...ctive-hobby-making-gardeners-grow-underwater/

Read all about it!!!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2018)

Cheers mate. James Wong contacted me and told me he was a fan. Pretty cool


----------

